# Shampoo recipe questions



## southernheartsoaps (Oct 3, 2010)

I recently made a liquid soap using sunflower oil and castor oil... turned out nice... was thinking it would make a great shampoo with rosemary EO added. First few times I used it, I loved it, but now it seems to be building up on my hair and causing a greasy, heavy feel to it. Is there no way to use liquid soap as a shampoo without this "build up?" MUST one use a "detergent" type as a shampoo? I'm going for totally all natural and wanted to go with the all natural approach I use for all my soaps... with no additives or anything artificial... is this possible with shampoo? I am so disappointed! Is there nothing I can do? I eventually wanted to offer this product for sale so I don't want to use the throw vinegar and an egg yolk on your head approach. Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## agriffin (Oct 4, 2010)

I've never had a liquid or solid bar soap work as a shampoo.  Some people use them and have to use heavy vinegar rinses...I just don't want to fuss with them.

I make a solid syndet shampoo bar and love it.


----------



## ewenique (Oct 11, 2010)

What is syndet?


----------



## Lindy (Oct 11, 2010)

When making a shampoo you need to step away from the idea of soap and look at what some of the ingredients are that go into shampoos.  I've found that I learn more when I study what goes into some of the commercial products and then see what I can formulate using ingredients that I like.

One of the things you can look at is Panthenol.....


----------



## Lindy (Oct 11, 2010)

ewenique said:
			
		

> What is syndet?



SYNthetic DETergent bar.....


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 11, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> I've never had a liquid or solid bar soap work as a shampoo.  Some people use them and have to use heavy vinegar rinses...I just don't want to fuss with them.
> 
> I make a solid syndet shampoo bar and love it.


Same here. I use a solid syndet bar on my hair & love it.


----------



## carebear (Oct 12, 2010)

Irena, I've been trying a few and haven't found one I like - do you sell the one you use?  Or get it from someone else?


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 12, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> Irena, I've been trying a few and haven't found one I like - do you sell the one you use?  Or get it from someone else?


I'm still in the testing stage with my syndet shampoo bars. I did buy this one, which I really like. http://www.artfire.com/modules.php?name ... id=1175338


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 12, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has tried putting SLSA into soap at trace?????
In aust it comes as a powder, is that the same for the states??
Wonder how it would react & function in the soap??????
Wonder if it would eliminate the soap scum feel that is left behind from the soap.
Anyone tried it??????


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 12, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> carebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds nice for det. bar, but be aware that there is a wheat ingredient in this one and others if gluten is a problem.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmmm...since some of us are working on syndet shampoo bars, would anybody be interested in a swap the first of the year?  Even if it's just 5 or so of us.  

If you want to start making them, check out http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2 ... orial.html

I get everything I need for them from theherbarie.com and suppliestodiefor.com

They are super easy to make...the thing is finding the right formula for your hair.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 13, 2010)

They have sooooooo many ingredients that I don't have. 'mI pretty sure I can find most of them.
Do u find they are expensive to make. How much do u average per bar Agriffin if u don't mind me asking?
I do particularly like the ones from Lush. I'm a Lush junkie from way back its what drew me to soap from the very beginning. Their solid shampoo was one of the first things i tried.

I think I'm going to try ther slsa in the soap though & see what happens.


----------



## agriffin (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's all the ingredients I used and bought....I'll post my recipe also.  I'm already changing it; but it's a good start.

*Ingredients to die for*
Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate Coarse (SLSA16) - Surfactants & Solubilizers  1       
Size:
1 lb   $10.52   


*The Herbarie*
dlPanthLiq_4oz dl Panthenol 50% Liquid Options: Size:  4 ounce - $5.95  

 $5.95   1 $5.95   
SCIFlake_12oz SCI Flake Options: Size:  12 ounce - $9.75  

 $9.75   1 $9.75   
DLSMild_4oz DLS Mild Options: Size:  4 ounce - $3.95  

 $3.95   1 $3.95   
CetylAlcohol_1lb Cetyl Alcohol NF Options: Size:  1 pound - $6.75  

 $6.75   1 $6.75   
BTMS-50_1oz BTMS-50 Options: Size:  1 ounce - $5.50  

 $5.50   1 $5.50   
CRConc_1oz Incroquat CR Concentrate Options: Size:  1 ounce - $3.95  

 $3.95   1 $3.95   
JordaponACI_4oz Jordapon ACI 30G Options: Size:  4 ounce - $4.50  

 $4.50   1 $4.50   
Dimeth1000_2oz Dimethicone 1000 Options: Size:  2 ounce - $3.50  

 $5.95   1 $5.95   
HydroOats_1oz Hydrolyzed Oats Options: Size:  1 ounce - $5.95  

 $5.95   1 $5.95 

Here's the recipe I used:  I think I'm going to swap out the jordapon with something milder...not sure.  But this is where I started.

grams
30% SCI flakes 120
30% SLSa 120
15% DLS mild 60
10% Jordapon ACI 40
3% cetyl alcohol 12
3% BTMS-50 12
1% Cocoa Butter 4
1% Avocado Oil 4
2% Incroquat CR 8

COOL DOWN INGREDIENTS 
1% hydrolyzed oat protein 4
1% panthenol 4
1% dimethicone 4
2% EO blend of lav, lemongrass and cedarwood

It'll cost you a little money to get started...but I love these things!


----------



## dubnica (Mar 23, 2011)

Amanda,

is this recipe for normal hair?  
Did you come up with the perfect recipe for your hair type?


----------



## BakingNana (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a quick question on it, too, Amanda.  Does oat protein have gluten?  I have a customer who won't touch anything that's not GF, and if I can get a GF oat protein rather than a wheat, that'd be great.  Does your supplier say anything about it?


----------



## rubyslippers (Mar 25, 2011)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> I have a quick question on it, too, Amanda.  Does oat protein have gluten?  I have a customer who won't touch anything that's not GF, and if I can get a GF oat protein rather than a wheat, that'd be great.  Does your supplier say anything about it?



I'm not Amanda, but I recently made my first syndet shampoo bars and I noticed when I was seeking out all the ingredients that I kept running into hydrolyzed silk protein.  Since my GD may have a sensitivity to gluten I was wondering if that would be an acceptable substitute for the wheat or oat protein.   :?


----------

